# Oldschool Music



## Crumbles (Jun 18, 2008)

Lol, when im in a good relationship one of my favorite oldschool songs to listen to is Brandi Youre a Fine Girl by Looking Glass. shit, my momma raised me on mo-town music and my dad raised me on southern rock. i didnt hear my first rap song till Ol Dirty Bastard came on the radio.

i know some other people like old music like me right!?


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 18, 2008)

its all about the old school.........music thats made today in all genres is shit compared to the music of the 70's and 60's....or 90's for hip hop


----------



## purplehaze2 (Jun 18, 2008)

I love reggea music,I like to get and listen to inner circle reggae dancer. check this site out if you like reggae, its free to listen too while your on the computer. peace PH2 .http--reggaeddl.comindex


----------



## purplehaze2 (Jun 18, 2008)

I love all the old school motown,I hate rap and hip hop,but the motowners could sing baybe .hormonise is what its all about.


----------



## AchillesLast (Jun 18, 2008)

Its all about that classic rock and roll. Shit the only reason I check out new bands is so I don't feel like such an old soul.


----------



## Adamus P.R.I.M.E. (Jun 18, 2008)

I bump rakim and EPMD...


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 1, 2008)

90s rap is the best and nothing released today can compare to it. The shit is just so real.


----------



## eazygeezy (Aug 1, 2008)

Yea I would have to say my favorite old school group is U.M.C. Their best song being never never land:

YouTube - U.M.C.'s - Never Never Land

Beats insane but the hook gets annoying after a while (im a beat man, its beat first, then lyrics for me) I'm actually astonished at the lyrics of UMC. The made me appreciate lyrics. Since I started listening to rap, around age 11 (now 1, I was just exposed to southern style dj type beats mixed with atlanta underground rap. Those lyrics really get monotonious. 

.UMC's song 'Morals' (awesome beat again) has a verse about my life, so that was another cool thing again. 

Wu Tang Clan also is some classic rap that ive been listening too. Method Man and ODB have the voice to rock the beats. The song Gravel Pit is my favorite:

YouTube - Wu Tang Clan - Gravel Pit [2001]

Happy tokin'


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 3, 2008)

purplehaze2 said:


> I love reggea music,I like to get and listen to inner circle reggae dancer. check this site out if you like reggae, its free to listen too while your on the computer. peace PH2 .http--reggaeddl.comindex


I became a big fan of reggae music when I was working on St. Croix, USVI. They had some good music out there.

Try bittorrent for free music downloads.


----------



## born2grow (Aug 3, 2008)

Smoketolivelife said:


> 90s rap is the best and nothing released today can compare to it. The shit is just so real.


Ever listen to geto boys...if not try "mind of a lunatic"


----------



## panhead (Aug 3, 2008)

purplehaze2 said:


> I love all the old school motown,I hate rap and hip hop,but the motowners could sing baybe .hormonise is what its all about.



aDamm skippy,old school motown is the shit,as a life long Detroiter i can tall ya that back in the hey day when Motown was cranking out hits like an assembly line there was no better place on earth to be for quality music.

And i agree,rap sucks,it's glorified artists that have zero musical talent,there is no doubt that rap is an art form but it should be labeled correctly which would be 'spoken word' not music.


----------



## B.. (Aug 3, 2008)

Smoketolivelife said:


> 90s rap is the best and nothing released today can compare to it. The shit is just so real.


aint that the truth


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 3, 2008)

born2grow said:


> Ever listen to geto boys...if not try "mind of a lunatic"


 
ahh yes... i grew up on geto boys and the whole rap-a-lot family


----------



## weezer (Aug 3, 2008)

guys what happen to the stones,floyd and zepplin ....rap sucks as does hip hop... classic rock is best


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 3, 2008)

weezer said:


> guys what happen to the stones,floyd and zepplin ....rap sucks as does hip hop... classic rock is best


 
I am actually a wide variety listener. I like anything from Pantera, Brujeria, Stevie Ray Vaughn and all the way over to boys II men, UGK and etc. I am a holder of about 3000+ cds .... downloaded of course


----------



## weezer (Aug 3, 2008)

JOEGALLO said:


> I am actually a wide variety listener. I like anything from Pantera, Brujeria, Stevie Ray Vaughn and all the way over to boys II men, UGK and etc. I am a holder of about 3000+ cds .... downloaded of course


 stevie ray is the only know..
i have like maybe 150 c.ds
i guess you could say ihave a very shallow music taste
classic rock all the way
like the blues too hate jazz.
don't like country althouht johnny cash has started to grow on me and patsy cline has great voice and a few other as well


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 4, 2008)

Country is probably the only thing I havent got a taste for. I like MAYBE 4 songs if even that many. Everyone likes garth brooks - friends in low places ... am i right?


----------

